# Während Bootvorgang auf Webserver warten



## melmager (14. Juni 2013)

Ich habe das Problem das ich beim starten in einem rc.d darauf warten muss das der Webserver läuft

da das programm wass ich starten möchte nur fehlerfrei startet wenn der Apache online ist ...

also wie warte ich im startscript von meinem programm  auf den webserver ?


----------



## erik s. (17. Juni 2013)

Am besten sollte das wohl durch Anlegen einer Init-Konfigdatei funktionieren. Mit 

```
man 5 init
```
 erhältst du dazu noch ein paar Infos, aber prinzipiell sollte eine Datei namens /etc/init/apache.conf ungefähr so aussehen:

```
start on runlevel [2345]
stop on runlevel [!2345]
expect daemon
exec /usr/sbin/apachectl start
pre-start exec /path/to/your/script
```

Gruße aus und nach Frankfurt ;-)


----------

